# Flamable Shaving Cream



## ClarkKent (Jan 30, 2006)

This is what happens when me and my friend get bored...we make things go booooooom....   This is what happens to shaving cream when shot with a high powered rifle near a fire.


----------



## Fate (Jan 31, 2006)

hahah  owned.... love it


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2006)

Ever tried that indoors?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 31, 2006)

Brainiacs?!?!?!?! 

Ah. Oh. Just realising you're from Illinois - had located you in the UK somehow, Clark, silly me. If you lived there, you'd understand my question...


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 31, 2006)

Brainiacs...no, just bored, of the same ole weapons training the we go through monthly.  We thought we could mix things up a bit during our night shoot.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 31, 2006)

Do you know that (kind of silly, but great fun!) British TV show called "Brainiacs"? In that, they set to explode ALL SORTS of things. They even have a girl crew competing with a jury judging the impact and ball and such of the explosion. It is great fun and I am glad we get that one on our TV, too (and undubbed, only subtitled, which for me is the best aspect of all  )


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 31, 2006)

that's awesome...  what did you shoot it with?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 31, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Ever tried that indoors?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 31, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> and undubbed, only subtitled, which for me is the best aspect of all  )



Wow, i never thought the could subtitle in germany. Every now and then when i look at the german tv, its always dubbed. It can be a pretty weird experience :mrgreen:


----------



## kemplefan (Jan 31, 2006)

braniac is the best show i live in the us and i loojk forward to my once a week run in wiht the show


----------



## Fate (Jan 31, 2006)

Braniac is hillarious  i love it when the get the hot girls wearing bakinis to blow stuff to high heaven... now thats great british TV for you!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 31, 2006)

I think that I need to see Brainiacs!!!


----------

